# Fanart of the Month March/April Voting Period



## Hiroshi (Apr 25, 2009)

Voting for March/April’s submissions begins now. 







*How to vote*

Assign points to your three favourite pieces like the following:

1st place - 3 points
2nd place - 2 points
3rd place - 1 point

Please remember that you need at least *50* posts to vote. Campaigning for votes will lead to disqualification.

*
Voting will last for a week and close the 5th of May.*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2009)

1) Karin x Sasuke by ecelsiore

2) Sakura by e-nat

3) Naruto and Pein by yopakfu


----------



## Stephen (Apr 25, 2009)

1.~Hinata , Konan and Ino ~ By Velvet
2.yopakfu by Naruto vs. Pain fanart
3.Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

1) Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite– Itachi by ecelsiore 
2)yopakfu by Naruto vs. Pain
3)~Hinata , Konan and Ino ~ By Velvet:


----------



## Higawa (Apr 26, 2009)

1.) ~Hinata , Konan and Ino ~ By Velvet
2.) Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore
3.) Sakura by e-nat


----------



## Yoona (Apr 26, 2009)

1. ~Hinata , Konan and Ino ~ By Velvet
2.Sakura by e-nat
3.Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2009)

1)~Hinata , Konan and Ino ~ By Velvet
2)Sakura by e-nat
3)yopakfu by Naruto vs. Pain fanart


----------



## squeakinclarinet (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Sakura by e-nat
2. Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore 
3. Naruto vs. Pain by yopakfu


----------



## Mongrel (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Naruto vs. Pain by yopakfu
2. Sakura by e-nat
3. Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite by ecelsiore


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 28, 2009)

Naruto vs. Pain fanart by yopakfu - *3 points*
Sakura by e-nat - *2 points*
Orochimaruby Morati - *1 point*


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Karin x Sasuke by ecelsiore
2. Sakura by e-nat
3. Naruto and Pein by yopakfu


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 28, 2009)

can I vote just for one fanart?

Sakura by e-nat


----------



## Ayana (May 1, 2009)

3 points: Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore 
2 points: Orochimaru by Morati
1 point: Sakura by e-nat


----------



## Gotas (May 1, 2009)

*Fanart of the Month*

3 points: Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite ? Itachi by ecelsiore 
2 points: Naruto and Pein by yopakfu
1 point: Sakura by e-nat


----------



## Juli (May 4, 2009)

1. Karin x Sasuke by ecelsiore
2. Sakura by e-nat
3. Naruto vs. Pain by yopakfu


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 4, 2009)

1 - Sakura by e-nat

2 - Naruto vs. Pain fanart by yopakfu

3 - Karin x Sasuke: The Healing Bite – Itachi by ecelsiore


----------

